# Let me google that for you...



## fryke (Dec 2, 2008)

One of the best sites ever: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com ...

Remember all those users that come on with a question without having searched the web first? Happens all the time. Now instead of just telling them to google it or googling it for them and posting a result or just the search results page, you can actually have a little fun with them and their search.

So a user comes to the HOWTO forum (*cough*) and starts a thread, asking "What MAC utility is there for finding recipes?" - Sure, you could paste http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=mac+utility+recipes&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 and get on with life. But wouldn't it be nicer to paste the following link?

http://tinyurl.com/6fudzl (Watch closely what happens on screen...)


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2008)

That's great!  

I must admit I came across the site recently but didn't actually try it out, as I assumed the joke was purely in the name.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll definitely be using that.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Dec 5, 2008)

That should be a Board here... letmemacosx that for you!


----------



## reed (Dec 6, 2008)

pretty amazing. Danke.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 6, 2008)

I've used that site a number of times, both here and in troubleshooting/consulting.

Usually the other person ends up learning how to use Google pretty damn quick after sending them through that process.

As fryke said, it's wonderful for lazy-ass people who spend their time asking, "How do I reset the administrator password in Mac OS X?" and expecting someone to hold their hand through the entire process, rather than spending 5 seconds googling the problem for their own selves.

I find people who ask dumb questions (yes, there ARE dumb questions in this world) are like children who scream at their parents from the other room, "Where is my ______?!?!" to which the parents answer, "Have you even looked for it?"

"YES!  I'VE BEEN LOOKING forEVER!"

Cue parent entering room, walking straight to the "lost" object, then clocking the child upside the head with it.

Feed a man a fish vs. teach a man to fish.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 7, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I find people who ask dumb questions (yes, there ARE dumb questions in this world) are like children who scream at their parents from the other room, "Where is my ______?!?!" to which the parents answer, "Have you even looked for it?"
> 
> "YES!  I'VE BEEN LOOKING forEVER!"
> 
> Cue parent entering room, walking straight to the "lost" object, then clocking the child upside the head with it.



You've just described my household to a tee.....with the exception of the head-clocking, of course.


----------



## reed (Dec 7, 2008)

Even better: me: "where is the hammer? Where did you put my tool box? I can't fix the d*mn thing without the wrench!" My wife: "stop talking so loud in front of the door, the neighbors will hear you (we live in an apartment building). You put it the usual spot, no?" 
  Not in the usual spot. The hammer was loaned. The wrench is still under the kitchen sink where I left it. SIGH!
 Like Google, time to start all over again. Skip the dopey questions.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 7, 2008)

My other favorite:

*Posting . . . and YOU!*

--J.D.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh . . . in yet aNOTHER  "Mac _versus_ PC" argument [The Final Conflict!--Ed] on ANOTHER FORUM [Boo.  Hiss.--Ed.], someone posted that PC is better cause you cannot play Fallout 3 on a Mac.

"Let Me Google That for You" to the rescue!



--J.D.


----------



## reed (Dec 7, 2008)

very nice Doctor X....you should have posted 'posting...and YOU' on my "slowing down or ending a thread" thread. Brilliant.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 7, 2008)

I really think that should be a "sticky" on any internet board.

--J. "OMFG Steam ROXXORZ teh BIG1111" D.


----------

